# APC UPS giving trouble on backup



## ranjan2001 (Dec 12, 2017)

I am fed up with this company products & service, Once this brand used to be the best but not anymore.

My last ups from APC had to be thrown away exactly for the same problem 3 yrs ago & I bought another one now the new one have the same problem.

Buy new ups it works fine with zero problems on original battery for 18-20months then the time comes to replace battery, once I replace battery from their service center this problem start, the new battery has been replaced twice & same happened before 4 yrs too with another ups from APC. Eventually they tell me that UPS card is the problem which cant be repaired so I have to yet again change the whole UPS every 2-3 yrs & I hate to junk old electronic/electrical equipment.

By default it shows *39 mins backup* since I don't have much load








When the power goes off then suddenly it shows only 4 mins backup  *"time until shutdown"*





The actual load is still very less 


 

Then just after that 4 min warning 
the software shows this warning & *hibernate my computer within next 2 mins *


 

I buy these APC only bcoz then offer this auto shut down/auto hibernate option via software.

Can you recommend a pure sine wave UPS from other brands which have auto shut down/auto hibernate option via software?


----------



## billubakra (Dec 13, 2017)

@gta5


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2017)

ranjan2001 said:


> Can you recommend a pure sine wave UPS from other brands which have auto shut down/auto hibernate option via software?


*www.amazon.in/CyberPower-CP1000AVR...scsubtag=2d279edc-78bd-4e1e-bcd0-63276ebb043e


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.amazon.in/CyberPower-CP1000AVR...scsubtag=2d279edc-78bd-4e1e-bcd0-63276ebb043e


You are using another account (@johnjoyjoe1979 ) on the forum for liking your own posts and that account needs to be deleted.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 13, 2017)

Sunil is john? Detective stuff Goku.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You are using another account (@johnjoyjoe1979 ) on the forum for liking your own posts and that account needs to be deleted.



Hold on! How dija figure that out?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Hold on! How dija figure that out?


Moderation tools. Anyway, lets not make any more off-topic posts.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh My! I just opened a new thread for a similar concern here What happens to UPS backup time once you replace the original one?

So it is not only me who is thinking like this.


----------

